# Peanut butter



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

Guys i've noticed in a few threads now people mention peanut butter as being beneficial in weight gain. What are the benefits it brings?

Cheers.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

good fats check thos

Per 100g

kcal 579

protein 29.6

carbs 11.6

of which sugars 5.9

fats 46.0

of which saturates 8.2

monounsaturates 21.1

polyunsaturates 14.3

fibre 8.5

sodium 3.0

pretty good stuff, a tasty way of getting fats in


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks dude!

I absolutley love the stuff (got to be the crunchy :thumbup1: ). Will purchase a nice wee jar on the way home!

Also didn't realise it was so high in protein.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah but remember to get natural peanut butter, i get meridian natural crunchy peanut butter from holland and barrats. no added sugar of salt. 3.99 for 1kg have a tablespoon and a half with my shakes


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

SOUTHMAN said:


> yeah but remember to get natural peanut butter, i get meridian natural crunchy peanut butter from holland and barrats. no added sugar of salt. 3.99 for 1kg have a tablespoon and a half with my shakes


Agreed. Avoid stuff like Sunpatt at all costs.

I love organic whole earth crunchy- is a struggle to restrain myself to one tsp!


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers lads.

As luck would have it ive got a H+B literally across the road from my work. Will pop in at lunch and have a wee look. Have to say ive never noticed peanut butter in there before.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> yeah but remember to get natural peanut butter, i get meridian natural crunchy peanut butter from holland and barrats. no added sugar of salt. 3.99 for 1kg have a tablespoon and a half with my shakes


That stuff is awesome its the only one i have addictive not the word mate i love the stuff and it hard not to have more than 1 spoonfull :thumb:


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

How do you guys rate the 'whole earth' stuff in terms of naturalness?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

lethal86 said:


> How do you guys rate the 'whole earth' stuff in terms of naturalness?


Its great! yes it has palm oil added whereas there is the other one you can only get online which is peanuts and nothing else, but palm oil is very good for you and full of EFA's anyway, so its a bonus if anything.

Peanuts are a great source of EFA's, fibre, minerals and the amino acid Leucine also :thumb:

Having natural peanut butter is a great way to add healthy calories and it is extremely versatile, mixing in most things but especially shakes.

SD


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

SportDr said:


> Having natural peanut butter is a great way to add healthy calories and it is extremely versatile, mixing in most things but especially shakes.
> 
> SD


Do you mean mix in a blender? I can't see it mixing in a shaker lol. :confused1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i take a table spoon with my pre-bed shake... tastes great


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

lethal86 said:


> Do you mean mix in a blender? I can't see it mixing in a shaker lol. :confused1:


I blend mine with a hand blender, havent tried a shaker yet, give it a whirl and let me know how you get on?

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

chilisi said:


> youd end up choking on a massive lump if you try and shake it up in your shaker.. :confused1:
> 
> need to blend it... :bounce:


SPoil sport I was hoping he would clog up his filter with it ha ha

SD


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

SportDr said:


> SPoil sport I was hoping he would clog up his filter with it ha ha
> 
> SD


I'm not that daft..... honestly :whistling:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i get the natural peanut butter from tesco but when i went in there last time it says they have dis continued it any other names of peanut butter i can get without any added rubbish in it preferably smooth?


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been a bit wary of peanut butter, or eating nuts as a snack because of the fat (I have 17.5% bodyfat and I'm bulking). Should I avoid p. butter? It still contains saturated fat, right?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> yeah but remember to get natural peanut butter, i get meridian natural crunchy peanut butter from holland and barrats. no added sugar of salt. 3.99 for 1kg have a tablespoon and a half with my shakes


Think ill have a butchers at that stuff mate.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> yeah but remember to get natural peanut butter, i get meridian natural crunchy peanut butter from holland and barrats. no added sugar of salt. 3.99 for 1kg have a tablespoon and a half with my shakes


Can you get some without added sugar or salt from a supermarket?


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cymru said:


> Can you get some without added sugar or salt from a supermarket?


I have this at the mo;

http://www.wholeearthfoods.com/products/peanut-butters/smooth-original-style/

Has salt and sugar though 

Going to try the H&B one next though.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

lethal86 said:


> I have this at the mo;
> 
> http://www.wholeearthfoods.com/products/peanut-butters/smooth-original-style/
> 
> ...


http://www.wholeearthfoods.com/products/peanut-butters/smooth-original-style/

That also has sugar. Similar nutrient profile as well.

Whole Earth is fine to be honest.


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

I used to hate PB before I started training. Now I love the stuff! Have about a tbs a day without fail. The Whole Earth stuff really is gorgeous.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

lethal86 said:


> I have this at the mo;
> 
> http://www.wholeearthfoods.com/products/peanut-butters/smooth-original-style/
> 
> ...


Wholeearth doesnt have sugar added to it? the sea salt is low sodium and contains other minerals as well.

The peanuts are blended with rapeseed oil which is good for you so dont be put off.

This PB is fine as said earlier.

SD


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.wholeearthfoods.com/fun-stuff/recipes/peanut-butter-blueberry-ice-cream/

thats the 1 i have now with the blue top is that ok to use?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Also try the ethnic supermarkets.....100% natty peanut butter no sugar, no salt in 1kg tubs for £3.69...yum

Lou


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Strange how I don't like peanut butter as much when bulking.

When dieting I love it. Probably because I am not allowed much of it!


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Agreed. Avoid stuff like Sunpatt at all costs.
> 
> I love organic whole earth crunchy- is a struggle to restrain myself to one tsp!


Damm I been eating sunpatt :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sunpats no good pal.

whole earth stuff is good and if you get the smooth you can just stick it in ure shaker ith protein. add water and give it a good shake and it will break up and goes down a treat.

the meridian peanut butter is very nice as well i probs go thru a kilo every 10 days or so at the moment being on a keto diet.


----------



## lukemiller (Jul 5, 2008)

why is sunpat no good ?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

lukemiller said:


> why is sunpat no good ?


filled with sugar, cheap vegetable oil and salt (the bad kind). And yes we feed it to our kids 

SD


----------

